# setting sights high



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

We were talking the last few weeks about old days afield and it got me thinking about all the grouse flushes and missed shots of my childhood .Living in eastern ohio we seen and heard our fair share of grouse shot at many bagged few so I have set a quest for this year. While I love bird hunting for pheasants and chukars and quail they are all released birds for us and waterfowl hunting seems to have more and more gear each year we are going to find some of ohios last remaining grouse would be happy with a few flushes and over the top for a bird in bag.I know ohio has a few good remaining coverts around and a little black top time will be involved to get to them but we are up for the challenge Ill keep you posted as to our progress.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Ill be looking forward to this. I usually go after Ohio grouse a few times a year. The last five years we have averaged 3-5 flushes a day. Still a few of them left


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Same here! Absolutely love grouse hunting! Can't hit the things worth a darn, but there is nothing like the flush of one of the brown bombers! Used to see a lot of them in Beaver Creek State Park, but haven't seen one in years. Heard there were some at West Branch, but don't know exactly where.

My buddy has a camp near Cook's Forest in PA, and we know where there are some grouse. Mountain laurel thickets are the ticket. Last year one day, we flushed about 12 of them in about 2 hours. Didn't touch a feather, but I remember it as one of the best grouse hunting days ever!

We belong to hunting club just across the line in PA, and they stock pheasant during the season. My first season in the club we hunted them behind my buddy's GSP. Yeah, they're stockers, but getting some good old wing shooting in, not having seen an honest to God wild pheasant in 30+ years around here, I darn near forgot about bow hunting for deer!


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

tuesday and wed me and my dog hit some good looking woods and managed to get a woodcock up but no shot I'm sure at one time it was teaming with grouse so nothing yet but we are not giving up and will keep you posted


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

What area you looking in big fish. I still have grouse on my place. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Rivergetter said:


> What area you looking in big fish. I still have grouse on my place.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Last year we saw more grouse than the previous 3 years combined. Not sure what caused the decline specifically, but they seem to be making a comeback. We've pretty much ruled out habitat lass as the problem due to the fact that all the new homes and clear cuts are still there. We're a family of rabbit hunters, and the bonus opportunity at a grouse or 2 is a big bragging right amongst the men.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

Was running my dogs Monday and had a couple woodcock flushes..would have been good shooting if I was carrying a gun.. cool to see though!


----------

